# National Public Radio: Crohn's Disease



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Crohn's Disease ï¿½ from Weekend Edition - Saturday, Saturday, July 20, 2002Frank Browning reports on dissension within the medical community over two different treatments for Crohn's disease, an inflammatory illness of the gastrointestinal tract that traditionally requires extensive surgery. (14:00) http://www.npr.org/ramfiles/wesat/20020720.wesat.12.ram


----------

